# internet radio



## radio-talker (Dec 25, 2005)

hello, thank you for reading this, i need to make a radio on my website. so i can use programs to make my own radio show, i have noticed that some of the people that have this on their website they use Shout cast . winamp. but i downloaded both and i have no clue how to work with it, please relpy back if you know anything about it!:tongue: 


thank you
sepi


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Well if your going to go into the internet radio order make sure that you have permission to play those songs to a public audience.

Also, I myself am not an expert at Shoutcast but I have used Jetcast and Shoutcast. I find Jetcast is simpler. Try using Jetcast first, you will not be able to embed it in a site but just try playing around with jetcast first. 

As soon as you get the hang of that, I think I by that time, will be able to tell you how exactly to use and have an internet server.

Let's get to it then ... here are the instructions for Jetcast:

**NOTE shoutcast instructions are similiar**

Download *Winamp* > Select the *Latest Release* > Choose Free > Choose *Bundled Pack* and Download. 

After you have successfully installed and downloaded Winamp you will need to download, install and configure Jetcast. 

Download *Jetcast*

After you have succssfully installed it I will run through the configuration with you. :smile: 

*Configuration:*

Start your Winamp, a small Jetcast box should appear, click on the hammer icon and set up as follows:

General - check the box and the sound card on your comp. will appear in the first box, the second box should say - microphone

Language - dont check this box! use the default language......

Format - check Use MP3 as streaming format, the next 2 are blank and the quality is set at 48 kbps,but you NEED to configure to 20Kbits/11025Hz STEREO 

Station - Your Station Name

Homepage - Your Homepage

language - English

Genre - ?? whatever you like

Generation - N/A

Commentary - with Comment 

Details - Tune in for Music , Comedy request nites and More!

*******next page*******

DJ Info - your Name , your real e-mail address and sex

*******next page*******

Time - irregular

*******next page*******

Private settings - Do not enter nothing here

*******next page *******

Title format String - the (your name ) Show .... enter http://your ip
******next Page*******

Server - Streaming port is 9000 ... Max Listeners is 8 .........do not enter anything into the config on this page!....

*******next Page*******

Directory Server - check both boxes and click ok, these changes will take place after restarting!!!!.........

RESTART!!!!!PC....... recheck ip after reboot and re-add new ip (if changed to metadata in jetcast)but most importantly REBOOT before a show .. Thanks 

You will now be able to Broadcast! 

Your Address is going to be as Follows - http://(your ip):9000 if you have a firewall(If you have a Firewall or Router you should allow JetCast to have access through ports 9000 9001 & 9010. ) or a router these Ports MUST be opened!!! or it will not work!

www.portfoward.com for router probs

Start winamp and load up your music, select and play a song, click on the satelite icon of the Jetcast box (the first 1) and it should flash green and say "On Air" You're Broadcasting!!!!!

By the way for people to tune in all they do is:

Open Winamp and press ctrl + L and paste your URL including the port. They'll be tuned into you. 

-----------

That's about it ...

Good Luck !! :sayyes:


----------

